# Mylink replacement



## PopTops (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm currently a happy Cruze (2013) driver but apparently the Mylink system is not being upgraded at all. Therefore I'm looking for a replacement. Does anybody has any experience with the Parrot Asteroid Smart? 
Or does somebody has experience with eg. Kenwood, JVC, Sony, ...

Thanks!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

here look this up xtrons td630a ...http://xtrons.com


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone got the sauce on these xtron units? They're flashy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Click on the link that states forum . Which will take you to England for the sauce !


----------

